# Are energy drinks good for getting rid of a cold



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

hey so after looking at 5 or 6 websites on how to get rid of a cold only 1 said about energy drinks so was just woundering if any of you think they are good for helping you?

Any feedback would be great thanks


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well you need rest when sick, energy drinks keep you up. 
So IMO no they aren't.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Whenever I have a sore throat, Coke/Pepsi always cures it, it's amazing.


----------



## Punkkid01 (Jan 2, 2008)

tombo2326 said:


> Well you need rest when sick, energy drinks keep you up.
> So IMO no they aren't.


ya know thats what i was thinking but one of my mates seemed to think i was stupid for not knowing if they were good or not. He seemed to think they are and that everyone who thinks otherwise is wrong. hmm


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Punkkid01 said:


> ya know thats what i was thinking but one of my mates seemed to think i was stupid for not knowing if they were good or not. He seemed to think they are and that everyone who thinks otherwise is wrong. hmm


You'll often find that idiots often take this stance.

It's possible that energy drinks might be able to help with the healing process with some of the ingredients they have in them, but you can get those same ingredients from other foods/vitamins/etc that won't keep you awake and will allow you to get the rest you need.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Punkkid01 said:


> hey so after looking at 5 or 6 websites on how to get rid of a cold only 1 said about energy drinks so was just woundering if any of you think they are good for helping you?
> 
> Any feedback would be great thanks


The two things that will help you fight a cold effectively are keeping warm (since the viruses prefer cooler tempratures) and replacing th efluids lost through coughing, sneezing and a runny nose. Energy drinks will help the latter to an extent but sports drinks would be better since most energy drinks are slightly diuretic. Then again, water, milk or squash/cordial would do the same thing.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Best way to cure a cold is lots and lots of water drinking and hot showers/baths with all windows/doors shut. Take a few tissues though because that shit will pour out of your nose.


----------



## nazzar (May 10, 2005)

Should be, I always hit the Lucozade when I'm sick. That and regular doses of paracetamol.


----------



## petho89 (Jan 22, 2005)

It won't fix your throat, if that's a problem, but a hairdryer to the face can work wonders...Not ECW style, obviously. Blow the hairdryer across the nose and cheekbone region, keeping it moving. Clears your head right up.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

petho89 said:


> It won't fix your throat, if that's a problem, but a hairdryer to the face can work wonders...Not ECW style, obviously. Blow the hairdryer across the nose and cheekbone region, keeping it moving. Clears your head right up.


I've never heard that before. I'll definitly be trying that next time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bourbon is better for colds than energy drinks.*


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

LadyHeadliner said:


> *Bourbon is better for colds than energy drinks.*


Bourbon is just better in general really.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Bourbon = Small delicious chocolatey biscuit I believe, certainly never tried that to cure a cold.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

Drink REAL orange juice (non of that 5% juice or sunny delight shit) with pulp. Drink 3 glassfulls of that shit. You can also try V8 Fusion (has a fruit flavor, with all the veggie benefits as well). You want to get rid of it, not mask it (Robitussin DM, over the counter med shit)

Sore throat? Tequila is your friend.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

petho89 said:


> It won't fix your throat, if that's a problem, but a hairdryer to the face can work wonders...Not ECW style, obviously. Blow the hairdryer across the nose and cheekbone region, keeping it moving. Clears your head right up.


will try it next time, thanks


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Bourbon = Small delicious chocolatey biscuit I believe, certainly never tried that to cure a cold.


*I've never heard of that...but it's clearly not what I was talking about. 

*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Must be a British thing.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you try praying to the Cold and Flu gods? I hear that helps.


----------

